# my I-GOT-A-PRO-CARD haul



## mistella (Jan 6, 2007)

[/size]


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh my...


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 6, 2007)

oh whoa whoa whoa...macgasms over and over!!! i keep staring at ur haul and drooling...some more staring some more drooling!!!! how do u get a pro card? i know this o/t? i know u have to be a MU artist or something to do with cosmetics...so is that the criteria??? or there ways to get around it??? im clueless


----------



## mistella (Jan 6, 2007)

;;;;;;;


----------



## mistella (Jan 6, 2007)

''''''


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 6, 2007)

very nice 
excellent stuff


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow, thats great you got your pro card.  And look at all the stuff you got!  I am so jealous.  I hope you get hold of your paints and sheer powder. Thats some great haulage


----------



## quandolak (Jan 6, 2007)

.....


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 6, 2007)

whoa!!! thats a lotta stuff lucky youuu ;D


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 6, 2007)

nice !


----------



## redambition (Jan 6, 2007)

wow! very cool


----------



## Kim. (Jan 6, 2007)

oh my god lucky!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 6, 2007)

whats the Delightful Iridescent powder like? is it LE?


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry for posting it here Mistella...but I have nothing to do with cosmetics...so can i still apply for a pro-card?


----------



## mistella (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_whats the Delightful Iridescent powder like? is it LE?_

 
i don't think its LE, but i really don't know. It was with the other face powders. I loooove this, i'm wearing it today!


----------



## mistella (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_Sorry for posting it here Mistella...but I have nothing to do with cosmetics...so can i still apply for a pro-card?_

 
To get the 40% off you have to be a makeup artist.
You can get 30% off if you do skin, hair, costume designer, model, actor, etc.. http://www.macpro.com/ <--that's the website, so I'm sure they will have all the answers to your questions


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 7, 2007)

maaaaaan i need to get this freakin card!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome!  that's definitely a reason for a huge haul!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## juli (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_i don't think its LE, but i really don't know. It was with the other face powders. I loooove this, i'm wearing it today!_

 
Its not a LE.  I bought it 2 weeks ago on MAC website.  Very pretty! I'd highly recommend it if you are into shimmer stuff! 

How do you use ur IPP???


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 7, 2007)

WOW!!!  I am speechless!  Enjoy your haul!


----------



## mistella (Jan 7, 2007)

;''''


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_Sorry for posting it here Mistella...but I have nothing to do with cosmetics...so can i still apply for a pro-card?_

 
Go to macpro.com, look under "membership" and research how to apply.  If you do nothing with any of the listed areas, then you are out of luck.  And it pains me to see people who are not involved in makeup trying to obtain a pro card.  It's just not right, they have it for all who _truly _do makeup as part of our lives (i.e. as a means of making a living) and I fear that random people trying to get a card will push MAC to do away with this privlege all together.  I am not implying that you ,personally, would try to get a card without having any credentials but I see some on this site who treat it very cavalier and have no respect for why the program was started in the first place.  Sorry to go on a rant. I truly do not mean to come off rude or negative.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 8, 2007)

wow what a haul!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 8, 2007)

I wish i had one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great stuff


----------



## MACFreak (Jan 8, 2007)

WOW.i want u haul


----------

